# Hunting knives?



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

My benchmade north fork folder has been awesome. I’ve field dressed 4 deer now with the factory edge. It does need to be honed now but very impressed


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

As I’ve written in other threads I bought a buck 102 back in ‘72 and it is still serving me well. The blade is about 1/3 narrower due to all the sharpening. I take a 110 along as a backup but have never needed it.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

fanrwing said:


> As I’ve written in other threads I bought a buck 102 back in ‘72 and it is still serving me well. The blade is about 1/3 narrower due to all the sharpening. I take a 110 along as a backup but have never needed it.


Good choice! The 102 is probably my favorite little fixed blade you can use it for deer, squirrels, rabbits just about anything. It's a super handy little knife that holds a good edge. I like it much better than the 119 I do like the 105 but not as much as the 102 woodsman.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Added a couple to the collection. Came as a set. Can't have too many. LOL.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice set!


----------



## rjg30 (Apr 17, 2007)

Rapid River Knifeworks drop point


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

rjg30 said:


> Rapid River Knifeworks drop point


Should there be a pic with this? None shown.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Ruana Smokejumper. 

Was given to me by my uncle. Love this ol girl! Surgically sharp and just feels great in the hand, especially skinning.
View attachment 379513


----------



## CABELKINS2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Firefighter said:


> Ruana Smokejumper.
> 
> Was given to me by my uncle. Love this ol girl! Surgically sharp and just feels great in the hand, especially skinning.
> View attachment 379513


That's a beauty! Got a Buck 110 and 112 that's about 40 years old, still sharp as the day they were new!

Sent from my SM-S907VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

It looks nice, but I'm not sure of the scale. Can you fit four fingers on that hilt?


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

There is no one knife for everyone but everyone has that one knife that works for them. I like a sharp knife and I do not like wearing a belt with bibs or overalls to carry a fixed blade. Yes cleaning crevices takes a little more time but for me much safer. When I started I had a fixed blade go through the sheath threads. This prompted me to look for a folding and preferably a locking.

I used a couple buck 110 for years. Even though you can use them they lack much in skinning. So I used a finger fixed blade which was given to me for years. Recently I purchased 3/4 ton Kershaw knives. I keep both in a backpack along with a buckskinner which was given to me as well. The buckskinner truly acts as a zipper but I rarely take the time to use it unless gutting several at the same time.

I am impressed with the small Kershaw, for several reasons. Much easier and less work in clean up .it offers an excellent blade for both gutting and skinning. Also it holds an edge. It's light and if lost or walks off it doesn't break the bank. I think they were 6 bucks 3 or 4 years ago.

I still use filet knives once on the kitchen table and cutting the meat in and removing the silver skin. Similar to skinning when cleaning fish. IMO the filet knives need constant touch up or loses their edge quickly.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Just picked up a rapid river drop point and a Hess pioneer with maple burl handle. Both really nice knives and can't wait to use them.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Look at this beauty


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Cat Power said:


> View attachment 442171
> 
> 
> Look at this beauty


(Rapid river) nice! I almost bought that same one but opted for the drop point hunter. I loved everyone of their knives especially the green epoxy infused pine cone handled knives. Pretty cool stuff!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Rich1028 (Jul 14, 2013)

Buck Zipper


----------



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

I typically carry a multi-tool, and my gutting knife is a Gerber Cabela's Special Freeman (S30V steel).


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I’m a non traditionalist.


----------



## Jerromy (Oct 26, 2019)

mjh4 said:


> What is your favorite knife to carry for deer season? (Fixed or folding)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


My name is Jerromy (Doug). I live in Arkansas and I purchased a knife from a guy from Michigan. Thought someone might give me some information on the knife. It is a skinning knife. It has LEE JR. H.C. MICH. on it. It has the original sheath. It is really in good condition. Thanks Doug


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice! Congrats.
Looks like an early one.

Olsen Knives Howard City has been out of business quite a while.
Most of their blades have avid collectors. At least we tend to nab them when priced well...
I think furniture followed in the Howard City building after Olsen closed..
I'll have to look next time on the way by and see if any business is still there...

https://bladehistory.com/an-american-knife-company-remembered-olsen-ok-howard-city-michigan/


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's an article about Lee starting in Flint Mi..

[Olsen Knife Co was founded by Lee Olsen Jr.He started out as a custom knife maker in Flint shortly after WW2 until 1950. His handmade knives are stamped Lee Jr.
In 1950 he opened the Olsen Knife Co.in Howard City.From 1950-1970 Olsen knives were made in the USA.From 1971-1980 they were made in and imported from Solingen Germany.
Went out of business approx.1983 when the factory was destroyed by a chemical fire.]
http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/TF/lw/thread2.cfm?threadid=251477&CATEGORY=9


----------

